# Comparing government medical colleges



## Nahin Sani (May 26, 2018)

Assalam Alaikum, I am applying for government medical colleges and need to send my form asap.
How would you rate these colleges and why? (Should be proper reasons like the education, experience, professors, etc.)

Rawalpindi Medical College
Sargodha Medical College
Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad
Gujranwala Medical College
Nishtar Medical College


----------

